# Southern California Coast or Lake Tahoe 7/31 or 8/1



## chrono88 (Jun 17, 2015)

Able to secure some vacation time last minute.

Looking for rental in Southern California Coast or Lake Tahoe for week starting 7/31 or 8/1. Doesn't have to be right by the ocean, but we are not looking for Palm Springs or similar inland area. Also would be interested in just part of that week. Unit needs to Sleep minimum 4.

Thanks!


----------



## eal (Jun 17, 2015)

Probably not helpful, but I have a 3-bedroom unit at Tahoe Summit Village check in Aug 15.

I also have a 1-bedroom/2 bathroom unit at Snow Lake Lodge in Big Bear check in July 21.

Too early and  too late - I know!


----------



## sfgas (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a week at Marriot's Newport Coast Villas starting on Friday July 31st.

Shoot me a note if you're still looking.


----------



## Smashley3516 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have Olympic Valley available it's about an hour from Lake Tahoe if you're interested?


----------



## chrono88 (Jun 28, 2015)

Found something! Thank you, TUG!


----------

